# 5/8 inch lids vs. 1/2 inch sag-resistant



## Iversjohnson (Feb 7, 2008)

Any comments on going back to 5/8 inch wallboard for lids to help eliminate flashing through fog, orange peel or knockdown ceilings? I got a call from a hanger this morning saying he recieved a notice from one of the contractors he hangs for informing him that they will no longer allow sag-resistant 1/2 inch on lids. The data on 1/2 inch sag-resistant from the manufacturers makes it look like a better option. I think this could be a "taping quality" issue.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like the finisher needs to change the blade in his box. I don't think it is the fault of the rock. We are doing a care center with all 5/8 and don't see any difference with it and the other jobs with Sag Resistant. I just think the finisher is grasping for excuses in this situation. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> Sounds like the finisher needs to change the blade in his box. I don't think it is the fault of the rock. We are doing a care center with all 5/8 and don't see any difference with it and the other jobs with Sag Resistant. I just think the finisher is grasping for excuses in this situation. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I agree...sag rock is easier to finish flat than 5/8. 5/8" has a deeper recessed edge...in my opinion


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

Iversjohnson said:


> Any comments on going back to 5/8 inch wallboard for lids to help eliminate flashing through fog, orange peel or knockdown ceilings? I got a call from a hanger this morning saying he recieved a notice from one of the contractors he hangs for informing him that they will no longer allow sag-resistant 1/2 inch on lids. The data on 1/2 inch sag-resistant from the manufacturers makes it look like a better option. I think this could be a "taping quality" issue.


It most likely is a taping issue, hand finishers and lazy tool finishers tend to crown joints with limp wristed wipe down, and it shows up most prominently on ceilings. Level wood trusses and floor joists with RC-12 channel if it is the framing.

jdl


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Some old timer builders have it in their mind that 5/8 is the way to go for lids. I think the problem is they just don't understand that there is something else now and sag resistant sheet rock is the way to go. The only problem I have with it is it seems to have more blowouts than regular 1/2. Probably occurs because it is so much stiffer. But yeah, 5/8 recess is much deeper, so much more difficult to get flat. Still simple with automatic tools, but more difficult...


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to agree with 1 Wallboardsman sounds like a crowning issue , I think the 1/2" sag resistant is more easy to finish from the wipe down of the 1st coat to the finish coat especially the 2nd coat a lot less filling and believe me if you are doing say 100 sheets of 5/8' you can really tell on the amount of times and trips it takes to fill up your boxes . silverstilts aka the rock-doctor .


----------

